# Mal ne ganz dumme Frage



## kakktus (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade an mich mit java bzw. applets zu beschäftigen. Leider blicke ich noch nicht so ganz durch :-(

Ich habe volgen den code:

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;


public class HalloWelt extends Applet {            
                                                 

  final int BREITE = 400, HOEHE = 250;          


  public void paint (Graphics g) {
    g.setColor(Color.green);                     
    g.fillRect(0,0,BREITE,HOEHE);             
                                                 
                                                 
    g.setColor(Color.red);                         
    g.drawString("Hallo Java-Freaks!",150,125);   
                                                  
    }                                           
  }
```

Jetzt meine Frage wo bekomme ich die: import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*; her??

Ich weiß die Frage ist bestimmt sublöd aber irgendwie raffe ich das Ganze noch nicht ???:L


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Apr 2005)

Bitte beachte zukünftig die Boardregeln:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.


----------



## Guest (21. Apr 2005)

Ah ok...das Problem hat sich auch erledigt..Danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Apr 2005)

Die Imports sind im JavaSDK bzw. im JRE enthalten


----------

